
CherryTomato Pomodoro Technique Tool for Windows - iuguy
http://www.beatpoints.com/cherrytomato/
======
iuguy
If you haven't heard of the Pomodoro Technique, have a look at these:

[http://www.minklinks.com/weblog/2010/11/16/countering-
procra...](http://www.minklinks.com/weblog/2010/11/16/countering-
procrastination-keeping-focused-and-ripe-juicy-tomatoes/)

<http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/>

------
strick
If you want a web-based approach that works on desktop and mobile, try the
simple tool I built: <http://minutestocountdown.com/>

I'm testing a phone number that works via text or phone call as well and I'd
love to have your feedback if you get a chance to try it.

------
newt
If you're looking for other apps that do this, try focusbooster:
<http://www.focusboosterapp.com/>

It works Ok for me on Windows, and since it runs on Adobe AIR, apparently
works on Mac OS X too.

------
desigooner
I wrote up this site one day <http://www.tomato-timer.com>

will be tweaking it a bit this weekend based on some feedback i received from
a few people .. check it out..

